# Malmedy Marathon



## kerthor (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ist schon jemand von euch in Malmedy(Belgien) gestartet?
Wie ist die Strecke?


----------



## pseudosportler (10. Juni 2009)

Frag doch mal den Tommy B., der war letstes Jahr schon am Start.
Da kannst du im vergleich zu den üblichen Sauerlandmarathons locker 1 Stunde Fahrtzeit bei gleicher Streckenlänge und Höhenmeter drauf packen.
Es soll schöne Trails und anspruchsvolle Up.- und Downhills geben, aber nach den Vogesen sollte das für dich kein problem werden.
Bin übrigens auch am start.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kerthor (10. Juni 2009)

Ich weiss, aber ich wollte mal eine Info bzw. Eindrücke von anderen Bikern haben als die Leute die im Elsass waren!

Mfg Thorsten


----------



## kerthor (10. Juni 2009)

Mit welchem Bike fährst du eigentlich?


----------



## pseudosportler (10. Juni 2009)

Mal schauen ob das Epic bis dahin da ist , sonst mit den Hardtail.
Hier ist ein etwas längerer Bericht von 2007 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=285808&highlight=Malmedy.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## kerthor (15. Juni 2009)

So, hurra wir leben noch!!!

Das Rennen ist echt der Wahnsinn!
Jedes Rennen im Sauerland ist ein Kindergarten dagegen!

Ich kann dieses Rennen nur jedem ans Herz legen.
Auf dieser Strecke wir einfach alles geboten was der MTBiker sucht!
Steile UP und Downhills mehere Bachdurchfahrten super Panorama Gute Orga und eine sehr große Auswahl an  Verpflegung.

Die Strecke ist nichts für Einsteiger da dort einem alles an Fahrtechnik abverlangt wird.

Alles im allem war es eine gute Veranstaltung mit super Wetter bis 29°!
Nächtes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei!

Mfg Thorsten


----------



## Tapir (15. Juni 2009)

Ich fand es total blöd zu viele rutschige Wurzeln und Steine, zu steil bergab zu steil bergauf, Brücken kennen die wohl auch nicht .An den Verpflegungspunkten konnte ich mich nicht entscheiden und anschließend war ich auch noch erschöpft vom ganzen
Also ich tue mir das im Leben bestimmt nochmal an


----------



## Tommy B. (16. Juni 2009)

Tapir schrieb:


> Ich fand es total blöd zu viele rutschige Wurzeln und Steine, zu steil bergab zu steil bergauf, Brücken kennen die wohl auch nicht .An den Verpflegungspunkten konnte ich mich nicht entscheiden und anschließend war ich auch noch erschöpft vom ganzen
> Also ich tue mir das im Leben bestimmt nochmal an


----------



## kerthor (24. Juni 2011)

So kommenden Sonntag ist es wieder so weit.

Ist hier jemand der dort in der Ecke wohnt oder die letzten Tage vor Ort war?
Würde gerne wissen wie die Bodenbeschaffenheit ist. Hat es dort sehr viel geregnet?

Mfg Thorsten


----------



## tranquillity (24. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich mir die Regenradarbilder der letzten Tage ansehe, fürchte ich, dass es schlammig, schmierig und einfach nur brutal wird ... 

Bin mal gespannt. Wir sind mit drei Leuten auf der 115km am Start. Die Strecke ist ja immer wieder eine Herausforderung, selbst bei gutem Wetter.


----------



## kaipirinha (24. Juni 2011)

Hi,
letzten Sonntag war ich bei der Randonnée in Jalhay und das war schon  recht matschig. Trockener ist es seit dem definitiv nicht, somit dürfte  tranquility mit seiner Einschätzung richtig liegen.

Viel Erfolg,
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cornells (25. Juni 2011)

Hi zusammen, 

ich werde zwar am Sonntag nicht in Malmedy sein, da wir hier noch einen anderen, noch recht kleinen aber feinen Marathon haben. MTB am Rursee in Einruhr! 

Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, bin gar nicht so traurig darüber ;-) 
Bin diese Woche 2 mal Teile der Strecke von Malmedy gefahren und ich kann euch versprechen, das es Schmutzig wird  
Es hat seit letzten Samstag hier in der Region wahnsinnig viel geregnet. Erst ab morgen soll das Wetter wieder besser werden. Gerade rechtzeitig für die beiden Rennen! 

Wünsche euch viel Spass und hoffe jetzt schon das die beiden Rennen nächstes Jahr nicht wieder auf den selben Tag fallen! 

Gruß


----------



## kaipirinha (25. Juni 2011)

Aloha Cornells,



Cornells schrieb:


> ich werde zwar am Sonntag nicht in Malmedy sein, da wir hier noch einen anderen, noch recht kleinen aber feinen Marathon haben. MTB am Rursee in Einruhr!



Dann haben wir am Sonntag das selbe Ziel.
 Wir sehen uns im Eifelmatsch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Kai


----------



## kerthor (27. Juni 2011)

Und seit ihr alle heile angekommen?

So schlammig war es gar nicht, und die Streckenführung war noch besser als letztes Jahr!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (27. Juni 2011)

Nächstes Jahr, kann kommen was möchte


----------



## Peter88 (19. Juli 2012)

Hallo 

kennt von euch jemand ein Seite im web mit allen MTB Marathon terminen in Belgien?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## zett78 (19. Juli 2012)

schöne Sauerrei wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (19. Juli 2012)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> kennt von euch jemand ein Seite im web mit allen MTB Marathon terminen in Belgien?
> 
> ...




http://users.skynet.be/ivandh/marathon2005.htm


----------



## Tapir (25. Juli 2012)

Giom schrieb:


> http://users.skynet.be/ivandh/marathon2005.htm



Bin ichSehe keinen Termin in Belgien in dem Kalender


----------



## on any sunday (26. Juli 2012)

Gibt da eine tolle Funktion, nennt sich scrollen.


----------

